
Listen to Live ATC Communications from Anywhere - sn_master
https://www.liveatc.net/topfeeds.php
======
sn_master
What I found interesting also, is that the receivers that the volunteers of
the website use are quite cheap and available on Amazon. e.g.
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07QX6BGLT](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07QX6BGLT)

You would expect these sorts of communications to be heavily encrypted, but
they're still running mostly on legacy 1950s technology.

